# Miter saw workstation build question



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Searched the site and some other places with similar designs, haven't found an answer but I'm sure I just haven't looked enough. I want to build a miter saw workstation with a frame pretty close to this:










Grabbed it from here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60300

How is the board holding the saw supported? Bolts into the cabinet sides and a cleat in the back? A 12 inch saw doesn't weigh a ton but I'm not a big fan of watching it collapse to the floor.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

looks like cleats on the sides support the panel to which the saw is mounted.

were i to build that, i'd fabricate a ladder frame of 2×4s under the saw with the ends of the ends of the ladder screwed into the flanking cabinets. i'd use four 1/2" carrige bolts through the platform the saw is bolted to with the running ends of the bolts through the ladder frame. by using nuts and fender washers, one could actually "dial in" perfect alignment with the flanking tables by adjusting the nuts that sandwich the bolts onto the ladder frame.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, a while after I posted this I thought - side cleats, dummy. 
Good input about the extra 2×4s, thanks.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

ColonelTravis,

Welcome to LumberJocks , a world of advise, opinions, and experiences, all shared without judgement.

+1 for toolie's idea.

You can send a PM to the OP (original poster), Teresa Mellon, at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60300 and ask her for that info.

The braces under the plywood shelf which holds the saw, appears to me to be 2" x 4" supports which are probably attached with screws, possibly lag screws, from inside the cabinets on either side, which would be sufficient to support the saw and shelf.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Let me ask something else, because I've been bouncing a lot of ideas around my head. I've got a 12-inch slider and I don't want to build a bench too wide for the full extension because I've got to get a couple cars in the garage, plus I don't want it that wide anyway. One idea - make the bench width something like 24 inches (when the saw wasn't in use, I'd rotate it on its base to the side so it doesn't stick out) and wondered about making the shelf that the saw sits on a sliding shelf, kinda like this guy's:










Photo comes from his bench here:
http://www.mv.com/users/besposito/woodworking/mstation/

I don't know if there are other ways to do this sort of sliding idea, if it's a good idea, or if I have the room in my garage to do it like the photo above. Might need more sliding room than his, and if I have to slide it out too much there's a stability problem as well as diminishing working area on the bench itself. I've also thought about just making a miter saw stand on wheels and a separate longer bench with a fence. Right now I'm in the concept phase, going back and forth between mobile benches and fixed to the wall. Just don't know yet.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Those benches are nice but I cannot afford to devote that much space to a miter-saw. I see some that have the fence run the length of the bench. Seems like a good waste of bench-top to me. But if space is not a concern it 
is a nice set-up.

Here is a design that I am leaning toward. It has built-in passive dust collection as well as ports for a DC or vacuum.

The advantage is the smaller footprint. Also has superior dust/sawdust control and is mobile so it can be moved around.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Considering a station like that one ^. Also considering an alternate idea described below.

Shop space is tight for me so a dedicated station is a waste of space and build time. A fixed station is also limiting if you like moving stuff around based on different projects in a smaller space. Therefore I may plan a type of versatile tool bench/work area bench on lockable castors that doubles as a miter saw station - especially a good idea if you don't already have a decent workbench at all. I'm thinking 24" x 5'-6' front width top. The miter saw base would be attached to a piece of plywood with 1 or 2 parallel strips of hardwood attached underneath the plywood running parallel to the miter bed. The strips would act as channel runners. The bench top would have the 1 or 2 channels routed in (or use aluminum channel) along the 5'-6' width. The routine would be this: After clearing my last tools/project off this bench and moving the bench to where I want it, I would grab my miter saw w/ plywood and runners base off my wall where I hang it and place it on the bench, slotting the base into the runners. (This miter saw portability keeps up your upper body, arms and wrists strength as long as you lift and turn properly.) As I will find that I need to cut long boards/2×4s, etc. on either side, I would simply slide the whole miter saw along the channels in the bench top to the left or right as needed. The plywood would do the sliding ON the (smooth) bench top while the runners only guide the miter saw. Would also have to have some kind of basic removable "slider blocks" you could drop in the channel(s) to support your long lengths. Since you tend to push the saw away from you, straight ahead most of the time, the saw shouldn't move much if at all with the tracks being sideways. When done, leave the miter saw on the bench, or hang it back on the wall and put the slider blocks away.

Comments on the above miter saw bench idea or considerations I haven't thought of?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Because of the design sliders are always going to be bulky and stick out. The depth required to get past this is usually too great for most as we all have small shops. (I believe I could have a 36'x72' shop and still "need more room") Removeable units or ones that are on mobile stations is how many get past this issue. For simple you could make a plate and attach a smaller block of wood to the bottom, make a receiver in your cabinet and just set it in place. See this link for how I use this for smaller machines but the principle is the same. If you make a setup using a fence design for the length of the tabletop consider the wasted space behind the saw for storage by making simple box inserts with flip up lids. Good luck I look forward to seeing your final work. 
Plate mounts


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

^ Are you referring to my post or RonInOhio's post? If the latter, the sliders fold down when not in use and the station is mobile - if you have room to move wood around, you should have enough room to use that miter saw station, unless I'm missing something. And I'm thinking of a 8' x 12' garage shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*redSLED*, just throwing out an idea for you. I saw where you posted about wanting to move it around, this same idea can be used on mobile equipment. I made two carts for a friend using it, (sorry no pics it was pre-Iraq/divorce) he has eight tools he can use in either cart. With mobile carts you get the advantage of mobility obviously, with fixed one's you get stability. Either way you have trade-offs and at the end of the day it is what works best in your shop. Still wish I had that 36×72 though…. (laughing)


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I took a slightly different approach. The bridges are loose to accommodate the work being cut.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Clint, that is one mama of a saw you've got there. I think I like the simplicity and versatility of your design best, though. It's good to keep a shop as flexible as possible. BTW, is that a tree growing in the middle?


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

John heinz has a decent mitersaw station
ibuildit.ca
may be worth checking out


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the sketch up model! I saw some where one has the wings fold up and slide back so the tables to the sides can be better utilized. I think below I would just build another cabinet. Either for the dust collection or if you have a collection system then more storage!


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*I like the sketch up model!*

unless i'm mistaken, that design appeared in either last month's or this month's issue of shopnotes magazine.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Mentioning SketchUp inspired me to do do a "miter saw" sketch at 3D Warehouse. I found a whole lot of good looking miter saw bench designs there: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?q=miter+saw&styp=m&scoring=t&btnG=Search


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Dakkar, yeah, that Hitachi 12" cuts wide and deep, but it's size and weight makes it wanna stay in one place. I have a 10" Makita for portability. Both are great saws.

The tree in the background is a pignut hickory that I had to cut down to make room for the shop. I was able to get two 10' straight sections out of it to hold up the second floor. They support a 40' 6"x10" laminated beam that runs the length of the building. The log was pretty dry when I cut it in half to make the posts, eating a new chain on my Stihl in the process.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

There is a build plan for one very similar to the miter saw station I posted above. I can't remember if its in *ShopNotes* or *FineWoodworking magazine*. I have the issue floating around someplace. Its a little more involved than the one I posted above.

The wings actually swing up and slide inside the upper cabinet if I remember correctly. Its the one I am going to build. Will be one of my first shop projects.

The dust hood is a big, need-to-have for me. Miter saws just create a ton of saw-dust thats hard to collect without some sort of hood

The funny thing is I have a really nice heavy duty Ryobi miter saw stand, but I find its just too large for my little shop.
One of those purchases I wished I had never made. Suppose it can come in handy for off site jobs.










Currently I have my miter saw on a little scissor legged table I threw together in a matter of minutes out of a desperate need this past winter. Its very similar to the sketchup plan posted on the link above.


----------

